# I'm back too.



## Gemini (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello again, MT!

First, I must apologize to some of the senior members and staff here. My departure, or more accurately, disappearance such as it was, though not ill intended should have been handled better. You deserved better. I realize I burned a few bridges and only hope to rebuild at least some of them. I can only say, without going into detail, that my hiatus was much needed and leave it at that for now.

Along with some "seasoned" veterans, I see many new faces here and look forward to talking to you on the boards.

Regards, 
Don


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 30, 2010)

Don I for one am glad to see you back, you have been missed by atleast me. I hope all is weel and we can have some enlightful converstation again.


----------



## MasterWright (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome back, Everyone gets distracted from time to time but it's nice to know that we are always welcome back to come back.


----------



## Carol (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Don, nice to see you again.  Welcome back!!


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome back!


You know....there is an accumulated pile of empty lager glasses in the B&G that need cleaning if you really want to burn some penance?


----------



## Gemini (Sep 30, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> 
> You know....there is an accumulated pile of empty lager glasses in the B&G that need cleaning if you really want to burn some penance?


 
I brought my apron in hopes of just such an invitation.


----------

